# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Artificial limb for my lovely cat

## agat90

Hello guys,
I am really amazed by your knowledge and dedication here, good job all! So, I do own a beautiful cat, which has a limb missing, he was attacked by another animal while being really really young kitty. Thats when we found him, near the garbage place. I would love to try to make an artificial limb for himself. I can try to design it (I am willing to learn 3d design) and pay for materials.
Could anyone help with advise, how to approach the topic?

Thanks you!
Aggie

kita.jpg

----------


## ServiceXp

Try contacting the people at https://www.3dhubs.com/. They should be able to point you in the right direction.

----------

